
Show HN: Journal to Music Making AI App - suyash
https://deardiary.ai
======
suyash
Check out his app we made recently as part of Google Magenta & Gray Area Music
AI Hackathon. DearDiary is one of the winning apps that uses novel interaction
and AI to compose music as you type. It invites you to slow down and share
your thoughts in a musical way.

Feel free to ask any questions and share with others your creations :)

Listen to it here :
[https://deardiary.ai/entry/SgJfq1mr1aVUp1p1w8MP](https://deardiary.ai/entry/SgJfq1mr1aVUp1p1w8MP)

------
gentlereturn
Hi everyone, Devin here. Stephen, Suyash, and I built Dear Diary for the
Bitrate Hackathon in hopes of encouraging more people to journal. Journaling
is proven to alleviate stress, depression, and anxiety. Also as a long time
songwriter and music teacher myself, I love helping more people feel musical.

We used Google's Magenta tools and NLP to help users create music as they
type.

Share something you built with us, and feel free to ask us any questions,
cheers!

[https://deardiary.ai/entry/y94GPozBFY8Rpp3xpsjh](https://deardiary.ai/entry/y94GPozBFY8Rpp3xpsjh)

------
nicolliflower
[https://deardiary.ai/entry/tnsi1vzVhgth8jFdxMBk](https://deardiary.ai/entry/tnsi1vzVhgth8jFdxMBk)

I love this!!! So cool and creative.

------
courtneyweeh
I love this idea and I like that I can share the entries/unique songs with my
partner...it’s the only way I’ll ever be able to create something musical
(that sounds good)!

------
jingjing2010
I like this project. The way of using character generating piano note is
awesome. The graphic of tree remind me of memory.

------
please_rewind
Pretty cool app! Excited to see where this goes :)

